
Anyone interested in meeting up in the Palo Alto area? - JMiao

======
danielha
Absolutely. I was also thinking of setting something up as soon as we received
word on admittance. I would love to meet the YC News community. Maybe even
grab a drink afterward. Talk startup. :)

------
mattculbreth
I was going to put out something also whenever Startup School invitations go
out.

Then again, maybe they have and I'm out of luck. :)

------
JMiao
FYI, I made this post aside from Startup School -- I was originally hoping to
meet up with other YC News peeps in the Palo Alto area (maybe those thinking
of applying for Summer Founders?).

Regardless, observing this thread's progression, I'd also love to be able to
meet as many of you as possible (put faces to those comments!) whether you
live around Palo Alto or will be in town during Startup School.

~~~
prashantdesale
Arranging this over week-end would really help a lot.

~~~
JMiao
Well, what I mean to say is that the number of meetups is simply dependent on
those interested. YC News gatherings shouldn't ultimately be restricted to
Startup School weekend.

I figured that it would be great if YC News goers in the Palo Alto area get
together since we're probably sitting in the same neighborhood.

Ideally, it would be awesome if YC News communities got together with peers in
their immediate locales. Know what I mean?

------
Sam_Odio
I'm going to be in the area the weekend of StartupSchool (March 24th). Anyone
up for coffee then?

~~~
Sam_Odio
Hey guys,

I just set up a wiki to discuss getting together:
http://startup_weekend.bluwiki.com/go/Startup_Weekend/Events

I was thinking we could grab coffee at 8, and then walk over to the auditorium
together. Who's in?

------
JMiao
It would be awesome to get together with fellow YC News community folks who
are around the area.

------
chiefwhite
Guys I missed the deadline for application. If anyone got approved but can't
attend, please, I'd be very thankful to you for sharing your invite with me, I
can even consider buying it! Thanks! Please drop me a few words to
white@chief.la

------
prashantdesale
Count me in as well. Can someone please post the location and time details? I
could not see info on how to get invitation to "Palo Alto OpenCoffee Club"
when I clicked that link. I get message "That venue is private".

~~~
danw
"weekly Palo Alto OpenCoffee Club on Tuesday between 830-100 at Deuce France
in the Town & Country Village close to the intersection of El Camino Real &
Embarcadero."

It's open to anyone (hence opencoffee) so no need for invitation. You just
turn up and enjoy. The first one in London drew 120 people during the 2 hours,
completely overunning the starbucks where it took place. I hope Palo Alto will
be the same.

~~~
prashantdesale
Thanks. I assume 830-100 means 8:30 AM to 10 AM then. Wish it was over
weekend,

------
danielha
Startup school replies just came in. Let's go ahead and decide that meeting
place in Palo Alto.

The school ends at 5:30, so we should all meet at 6 and discuss what we've
learned.

------
abossy
Are you all planning on flying out there are or you from the area? I'll try to
fly out (and most definitely meet up) if I am accepted and if it's within my
budget.

------
danw
Parhaps you could all meet at the new Palo Alto OpenCoffee club. Details at
http://localglobe.blogspot.com/2007/03/palo-altos-opencoffee-club.html

~~~
wensing
This seems like a good suggestion. If I get an invite to the Startup School,
I'll be there.

~~~
JMiao
It seems that the crowd at OpenCoffee is mostly comprised of visiting
international folk.

I'm going to stop by next week and check it out.

I'll let you guys know how things go.

------
iamwil
How about Chicago? Anyone interested in meeting up in the Chicagoland area?
Talk tech, talk startup, over joes or en grosse bier.

------
bgold
Is anyone else from Los Angeles interested in something similar? uWink would
be a pretty sweet meetup spot.

~~~
zach
Hey bgold, the BarCamp monthly dinners are a pretty good venue for that kind
of meetup. I went to one in January - it was pretty cool and I'm planning on
being at the next one. Unfortunately, BarCamp LA itself is the same weekend as
Startup School. But the monthly dinner is the Tuesday before:

http://barcamp.org/BarCampLosAngeles

------
bluishgreen
Someone make a post about how it went, I may be able to join in on a later
date (like April)

------
jamiequint
Count me in too - as soon as I get an invitation to Startup School :)

------
RyanGWU82
Count me in, just make sure to announce the time and place here :)

------
jdroid
Anyone in NYC interested in something similar?

~~~
r0b
yes, we should do an east coast meetup. Count me in. Say, next week some time?

------
dougw
If only I weren't in school on the East coast.

~~~
omarish
where on the east coast are you?

~~~
dougw
North Carolina. University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill to be exact.
Yourself?

------
abstractbill
Definitely - count me in.

